# Sturgeon was caught on the Black River



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

OK, let's lighten up this forum a little. Has anyone see this photo before? 










I understand it went on circluation about 2 yrs ago, and I heard 2 different story about it, one of the comes with the photo as below,
================
This Sturgeon was caught on the Black River at South Haven Michigan last week. 
It weighed out at over 1,000 lbs and measured out at 11'1". It was 56" around the girth and took over 6 and a half hours 
and 4 dozen beers for the 4 guys taking turns reeling
================:yikes:

then another one I heard it from a charter boat captain, that this happens at Lake Huron.

which one is true? anyone knows the true story? or everyone will jump out claim you were in the picture?  or maybe it's just another fancy work from photoshop?


----------



## Jekart (Apr 27, 2006)

I remeber hearing it was actually from a charter in Oregon.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Found this

http://www.hoax-slayer.com/giant-sturgeon.html


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAA!! this thing's giving me a heartattack!!! canb't stop laughing now. how is it go from Fraser River in British Columbia, Canada to Michigan? fishermen do lies... :lol: haha


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

It does that because YOU posted about it being a Michigan fish. The stories in the link I posted pre-date yours by a couple years, and are probably much more factual. Great Lakes Sturgeon do not get 1,000 pounds. Ever. But they do in the Pacific Northwest. Not many, but some do.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Cool fish, regardless.


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

i wouldn't mind seeing few of this swimming around, must be good to see them chasing salmons....  (and waders??? you better think twice....)


----------



## spincaster22 (Dec 31, 2007)

I believe that fish was caught, but i do not believe it was caught in Michigan. I received that email at work about 3-4 years ago with that picture and at that time i was told it was caught on Lake St. Calir, Huron, Clinton River, etc. It was an over exagereted story that spirialed from northeren canada.


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

River sturgeon that big only exist in the might rivers of the Columbia, Frasier, Willamette, and Snake out west.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

its too bad you cant see the hull numbers on the boat. that would put everyones guessing to an end. one thing is i dont think its from michigan. but i did see one once swimming the shore line of lake huron by white stone point that was well over 8'.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Neither is true Great Lakes Sturgeon don't get that big the state record is only 192 lbs or so.


----------

